# Ne Vale La Pena



## Unya

Ciao a tutti, sentite avrei bisogni di qualcuno che spieghi come si dici

Pero ne vale la pena 

in francese...

piu presto possibile


----------



## itka

Pourtant ça en vaut la peine.


----------



## Unya

Merci! 
grazie mi serviva propio


----------



## Necsus

Unya said:


> Ciao a tutti*.* *S*entite*,* avrei bisogn*o* *che* qualcuno *mi *spieg*asse* come si dic*e*
> 
> *'*Per*ò* ne vale la pena*'*
> 
> in francese...
> 
> Il più presto possibile.


 


Unya said:


> Merci!
> *G*razie*,* mi serviva prop*r*io*!*


Ciao, Unya, benvenut@ in WRF!
Chi impara una lingua lo fa anche attraverso i nostri messaggi, perciò le regole di WRF prevedono che si scriva correttamente e facendo attenzione a utilizzare le maiuscole ove richiesto. E senza sollecitare le risposte.


----------



## Unya

Senza sollecitare?


----------



## Necsus

Sì.
(Garzanti)_ sollecitare_
*1* stimolare qualcuno a fare presto qualcosa; richiedere che qualcosa avvenga sollecitamente: _sollecitare qualcuno a rispondere_; _sollecitare una risposta_.

Ma non prenderla male, è una cosa importante.


----------

